# Two old Jewish men



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Two old Jewish men, Sid and Abe, are sitting in a Mexican restaurant one day.
Sid asks Abe, "Do you know if any people of our ancestry were ever born and raised in Mexico?"
Abe replies, "I don't know, let's ask our waiter."
When the waiter arrives, Abe asks, "Are there any Mexican Jews?"
The waiter says, "I don't know senor, I ask the cooks."
He returns from the kitchen after a few minutes and says, "No senor, the cooks say no Mexican Jews."
Abe isn't satisfied and asks, "Are you absolutely sure?"
The waiter, realizing he is dealing with "Gringos" replies, "I check once again, senor," and goes back into the kitchen.
While the waiter is away, Sid says, "I find it hard to believe that there are no Jews in Mexico. Our people are scattered everywhere."
The waiter returns and says, "Senor, the head cook Manuel, he say there is no Mexican Jews."
"Are you certain?" Abe asks again. "I just can't believe there are no Mexican Jews!"
"Senor, I ask EVERYONE," replies the exasperated waiter. "All we have is Orange Jews, Grape Jews, Prune Jews, Tomato Jews, and Apple Jews, but no Mexican Jews."


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

The bloke that runs our local chippy has aids.

Orangeade, lemonade, cherryade.

Groan :roll: :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

This must be groan Mk.2 :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

Ha ha, it wasn't *that* bad. Was it?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll give it a smile not a :lol: :wink:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Stiff said:


> Ha ha, it wasn't *that* bad. Was it?


No it wasn't really :lol:


----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

Old Jewish boy collapses in the street.

The emergency services are called and a paramedic attends to him.

"Hello Sir, are you comfortable?"

Although in terrible pain, the man shrugged his shoulders and said, " well, I make a living."

(works better, told face to face, in a Jewish accent, I'll get me coat)

8)


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

SPECSMAN said:


> Old Jewish boy collapses in the street.
> 
> The emergency services are called and a paramedic attends to him.
> 
> ...


I'd keep an eye open for more men in white coats :lol:


----------

